# WD Passport Won't Mount in iBook G3



## qwikstreet (Mar 20, 2008)

Computer: iBook G3 12in OS X 10.4.1
USB: Western Digital 160Gb HD

I just got this HD. I tried mounting it to my iBook and it spins and then clicks over and over. I brought it into work then and tried to mount it to various other machines and it worked. 

MacBook Pro - Worked
iMac 333 - Worked
USB port on my Dell flat panel to a Windows XP machine - Worked

I'm trying to find some one at work with an older Mac laptop to test but everyone but me is using new Intel Macs.

Any suggestions? I seen some older posts but nothing concrete.

I did see that there is a Y-Cable for USB to use two USB ports to power up an item. However, that is mainly for 2.0, I thought. Doesn't 1.1 USB push out more power than 2.0?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 20, 2008)

Is it recognized at your iBook at all? Check it in system preferences?
Reset PRAM?
Is the system really 10.4.1? (maybe update to 10.4.11?)
Can you test with a powered USB hub? Maybe it does not get enough power to function or be recognized


----------



## chevy (Mar 21, 2008)

I had the same problem with my WD on my iMac and I found out that this issue was with the Keyspan USB hub. The WD is reliable only when connected to the first connector of the hub. Maybe it requires too much current ?


----------

